# Things that are really ANNOYING!



## Emma.L (Aug 1, 2006)

hello! If u find anything annoying in ur life, any person, any thing, u can just write it here. Ill go 1st. 

My friend will not stop copying me, I cant stand people copying me. It is so annoying! She acts the same as me, she draws the same as me and she even this summer got her hair braided the same as me! what about u????


----------



## pamnock (Aug 1, 2006)

My biggest pet peeve -- off topic posts on a "rabbits only" forum 

Pam:apollo:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2006)

Actually, I find the off topic threads okay, everybody likes to rant every once in awhile.  

But you know what I find annoying? When ONE POSTER comes here under three different names and makes these types of posts INCESSANTLY.  

(You don't know what that means, 'Emma/Cheese/Diamond? Look it up. Do something productive with your time for a change).

This is a very nice forum, we'revery tolerant when it comes to TROLLS :duck:as evidenced by allowing this person to behere under her two OTHER names. But I think our patience is pretty much stretched as far as it's going to go. 


:grumpy


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2006)

People who complain non stop are very annoying to me! :bunnydance:


----------



## Emma.L (Aug 1, 2006)

I was only tryin 2 b nice 2 people i dont even no wat u mean im sry if i got u angry in some way.....


----------



## Emma.L (Aug 1, 2006)

fine pipp, i dont even understand wat ur sayin nd i dont wanna make anyone angry here so i think im just gunna quit this website nd never leave anyother comments im sry


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2006)

*brimmhere wrote: *


> People who complain non stop are very annoying to me! :bunnydance:


 Awww, really?? I love complaining! Complaining can get very creative.  

(Personally, I make it an artform!)



sas (who loves her whine and cheese!) :sunshine:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2006)

*Emma.L wrote: *


> I was only tryin 2 b nice 2 people i dont even no wat u mean im sry if i got u angry in some way.....


 Well, at least just use one screen name. Stick with Emma. (And just don't go overboard with the posts, you'll be fine, okay?)



sas


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *brimmhere wrote: *
> 
> 
> > People who complain non stop are very annoying to me! :bunnydance:
> ...


By complaining~~ Person has the best job in the world but complains allllllllllll the time, Has everything in the world but Complains I dont have enough , Man those things soooooooooooo annoy me lmbo


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2006)

People who can't drive. 

People who eat and drive at the same time. 

Women putting makeup on when they are driving. 

Do you get the picture.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2006)

People who crash their cars into Soooska!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2006)

Good one Naturestee. Iwas thinking the same thing but didn'y want to say it.

Thanks

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring (Aug 1, 2006)

Brother talking on the phone late, not letting me sleep andI can hear everyword of his stupid conversation.I get very angry when I'm cranky .


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 1, 2006)

Things you neglected to handle coming back and biting you in the....well, you get the picture!

I hate most of all *repitition*....I HATE when I have to repeat myself (enough so that I will say something at least slightly different), can't stand repititious noises (like tapping pencils on a desk, etc.), and don't even like repititious SONGS!! I really hate it...and have all my life. It's something I can honestly say I hate with a passion! Lol!!

Another pet peeve...someone moving something of mine to another location. I think this stems from the fact that I have very bad eyesight (enough that I can't recognize people, and can't find my own glasses), and go mostly by habit of putting certain things in certain places. I can find things quite well by touch and instinct, but if my things get moved, I snap! Lol...

Hmm...what else...bright sunlight...yeah, hurts the heck outta my eyes. I've got incredibly light-sensitive eyes, and have always had to wear sunglasses when I step out of the house, no mattter how gray the sky is. In fact, I got contacts recently so I could get BETTER sunglasses! Lol...

So, those are mine. 

Oh, hehe, thought of another one...people trying to talk to me while I'm trying to read or write something. I just can't maintain my concentration, and get completely lost with what I'm doing when that happens. I've always found it a bit rude of people to do that...my first thought is, "do you not see the book in my hand, or that I'm occupied?" Is that crazy?

Boy, I must sound PICKY!! LOL!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2006)

Maherwoman, you must be my long-lost sister! You sound just like me! 

I was legally blind in both eyes until I had Lasik surgery in March.

Repetitive noises make me insane, too - like nails on a chalk board!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 1, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Things you neglected to handle coming back and biting you in the....well, you get the picture!
> 
> I hate most of all *repitition*....I HATE when I have to repeat myself (enough so that I will say something at least slightly different), can't stand repititious noises (like tapping pencils on a desk, etc.), and don't even like repititious SONGS!! I really hate it...and have all my life. It's something I can honestly say I hate with a passion! Lol!!
> 
> ...


 I'm the same way, if I say something and somebody says "What did you say?" I quickly say "nothing/never mind" because I hate to repeat myself. 

The thing about the book/writing---EXACTLY how I feel! I start to get *very* grouchy if I'm reading and people keep talking to me. I start rolling my eyes and mumbling for answers in hopes they get the point. 

Another thing that i've encountered lately is people who get really POed for no reason. Yesterday my friend started thrashing his bike around and threw it onto the middle of the road taking up a whole LANE. He just sat in the ditch cussing people out that drove by really slow. I narrowed my eyes at him and went and got his stupid bike off the road and threw it in the ditch so the poor people driving by didn't have to fall victim to his mad-man behavior!

Ellie


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey, nice to know I'm not alone in those things. When I write it all down, I feel like I'm so picky!! Lol...

Bramble Briar...wow, your friend must have been quite grumpy that day!! Yeah, it's annoying to me, too, when people fly off the handle for no apparent reason. Most of the time, they're just hungry...but if that's not the case, then I guess they just felt like being out-of-control for a bit! Lol...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> when people fly off the handle for no apparent reason. Most of the time, they're just hungry...


 :roflmao:

hee hee

Yeah, I'm pretty grumpy when I'm hungry!


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 1, 2006)

The thing I find annoying is when somebody takes my stuff and does not return it or does not take proper care of it. I just hate somebody borrowing my clothes, but I am trying to work on that.
People telling me what to do all the time.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hate them twin buggies/strollers that seat two babies side by side. But the most of all I HATE them in realy small shops! They take up so much room! 

I hate the sound of people biting into ice lollies. Arent ice lollies meant to be for sucking? not biting.

I also hate the way my dog growls at me when ever I stroke herI only want to give her some love, so stuff her lol.

I also have a friend who always copies me, I cant stand it. She buys the same clothes as me, she left college half way through the year like me, and then desided to go back again the year after like me. 

Once it really got to me, so I told her that I wanted my nose pierced ( I didnt really) Litterally the next day she got her nose pierced and asked me when I was gettin mine done. When I said 'err actually ive gone off the idea' her face was a picture. She went so much trouble asking her mum to get it done. It was so funny.


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 1, 2006)

The sound of ripping tape!!!


----------



## Greta (Aug 1, 2006)

The sound of a shovel scraping on pavement, fingernails on blackboards, and fighting siblings. Also, I hate it when people leave the lid off the sugar bowl (mainly my little brother, who eats sugar when no one's looking).


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 1, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> People who eat and drive at the same time.
> 
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


 

Aww, soooska, I guess I am one of those people who annoy youlol

People who feel the need to spell out their last name when it is "smith" or "green" ( I passed 1st grade thank you very much!) Do I really look that stupid!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to be such a complainer, but I thought of one more.

PEOPLE WHO ABBREVIATE WORDS: IE

BECAUSE: CUZ
FOR: 4
YOU: U
PLEASE: PLZ
TO: 2
BE: B

You get the point. Really how much longer does it take to type out the whole word:?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2006)

bbgrl20, I'll forgive you because you're a bunny lover.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aww, thanks soooska!:hug2


----------



## Spring (Aug 1, 2006)

I know what you mean bb, it's hard to read! 

u r gud ne ways y r uder? It's more then mildly annoying!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, chat-speak in general bothers me. Okay, I can make exceptions for thingssuch as"LOL" and the like. I use that one on occasion.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2006)

OK Spring, what the heck did you say? Maybe I'm too old for these short forms? LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring (Aug 1, 2006)

Exactly my point! When people write them, they're trying to be quick but it's very hard to read.

Btw, I wrote you are good anyways why are you there. Just some of the more common things I see in this chat language.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one!!

:gun: u r gud ne ways y r uder

Thanks for the translation spring, I was completely lost in retard land when reading that sentence:huh


----------



## ruka (Aug 2, 2006)

People who feel the need to resort to high school behavior because it makes them feel "young and hip" again. (High school behavior meaning cussing every other word, using "like" every other word, wearing a minimal amount of clothes, showingP.D.A., typing lyke dis, etc.)


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 2, 2006)

It really scares my son. 
*bunnydude wrote: *


> The sound of ripping tape!!!


----------



## myLoki (Aug 2, 2006)

When people bite their silverware as they eat. Like when they take a bite of food off of a fork and then bite it as they pull it out. UGH! A LOT of people do it too! I can't escape it. 

It's the most aggravating noise to me. I can't STAND it! Not a lot of things bother me but that one really gets me every time.

HAHA! I've trained my family and friends not to do that. :tongue


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have to agree with that chat-typing...drives me up the wall, too. Not to mention it really brings down someone's intelligence-level in my mind. No offence to anyone that does it, of course. 

Like others have said, I'll do "lol" a lot, or I use "btw" sometimes, but in general, I would rather have absolute assurance that whoever is reading what I write totally understands what I'm trying to communicate. It's something I really concentrate on. What's the point of communicating if not everybody understands what you're saying?

I agree with the biting-the-fork-while-eating idea...that's quite annoying. 

How about people that you have over for company that are still there on a weeknight at midnight, and not getting the hint that you are tired, and wish to go to sleep? I have that quite often...hehe...but my husband then just says, "Hey...when are you guys gonna leave?" He says it in a nice, joking way, and our friend gets the hint and says, "Wow...I didn't realize the time" or some such, and they leave shortly thereafter. But I've had other people before that just didn't get the fact that we have to work, have a young child, that it's LATE, etc. It's funny how people just aren't conscious of things like that sometimes.

Or slurpy drinkers? Or even people that slurp the last of their soup? Blech!! 

Hehe...guess I have a lot when it just comes down to it...lol!!


----------



## Emma.L (Aug 6, 2006)

when people scrape there fork or knife along a plate it makes me feel sick! you guys are
gr8 with all ur comments, most of all those things annoy me too!


----------



## rubysmom (Aug 6, 2006)

People who cannot spell, who mix up homonyms and who generally have terrible grammar. My ultimate pet peeve is when a person uses the word "good" when the correct word is "well"(e.g. I am WELL...not good).


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> I know what you mean bb, it's hard to read!
> 
> u r gud ne ways y r uder? It's more *then* mildly annoying!


 

Gah!! I loathe it entirely when people use the wrong then/than...LOL (i know you where just using it to "annoy" but it made me remember that i hate it):brat:

Ellie


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 16, 2006)

4. Chat speak because it just plain laziness.

3. Laziness in general.

2. My children fighting (which I hear often as I homeschool).

#1 Ultimate pet peeve: People who think that large gap between my school bus and the car in front of meis just for their car. I think everyone should be required to drive a school bus one mile and have to stop it. They'd never get in the way again.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 16, 2006)

One of our tenants who complains about everything. His whining is very annoying to ME!

Pam


----------



## Becknutt (Aug 16, 2006)

Pro Plan, whom I have been purchasing cat food from for the last 11 years has decided to discontinue the only food my cat will eat! 

And it's too late to find ANY on the shelf.... 

I have been to every Petsmart and Petco within 50 miles of my home and NO Turkey and Barley formula to be found. Grr


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 17, 2006)

In the home:
I get so annoyed when people leave wet towels all over the bathroom floor, don't take the empty tube outta the toilet and put a full roll of toilet paper in, boil the jug then don't make a hot drink, walk inside with dirty shoes, leave lights and Tv's on but they are in a different room/gone out, and most off all eat an important part of a recipe so I can't cook dinner.

Out in public:
I hate people that tail-gate, people that shove me around in the mall, and condescending shop assistants.


----------



## Spring (Aug 17, 2006)

Another thing that bugs me SO Much.. Sales People.. I was looking for a bed yesterday and the stupid pushy sales man was getting so badly on my nerves!! Let me look.. "WELL THIS IS A GOOD MODEL OVER HERE, EVERYOBODY REALLY LIKES IT.. DO YOu WANT ME TO PUT YOU ON FOR FRIDAY FOR THE DELIVERY". GOOO AWWWAAAY! Pushy sales people.. grrrrr!

What's worse then pushy sales people, sales people that are sickly sweet. Like they have such a fake niceness about them trying to sell you something? It's like, thanks but no thanks, my:censored2 is for sitting, not kissing! 

:disgust:


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 17, 2006)

We have a shoe store in town that I refuse to go in because the weird little sales man lurks around the corner of the shelves and if you even LOOK like you might pick up a pair to look he POUNCES! I know it's weird...but I will walk in circles till he gets tired or bored! Everytime I go in if he is working...I just turn around and go right back out! He even had the temerity the one day after following me around for 20 minutes or so to tell the girl I did ask for help that I was HIS customer...even though I had been avoiding him like the black plague! Grrr!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 18, 2006)

Stupid commercials and boy/man drama .

Ellie


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 18, 2006)

I hate it (and believe me this happens to me a lot)..people who call me with their problems and I listen and listen and listen and listen but when I call them about myself they will interrupt and say they have to go. I am a good listener and therefore a sucker for this.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 18, 2006)

I found some more (lots of things annoy me). People who spell sophomore without the second O...people who spell hamster with a P.

Ellie


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Maherwoman, you must be my long-lost sister! You sound just like me!
> 
> I was legally blind in both eyes until I had Lasik surgery in March.
> 
> Repetitive noises make me insane, too - like nails on a chalk board!


 wow maherwoman & laura.. you two sound like me.. repetitive noises drive me crazy! and i hate it when people move my stuff! it takes me forever to find it! 

laura.. im legally blind w/o contacts


----------



## missyscove (Aug 20, 2006)

I hate it when I have a schedule or a plan for something and it changes, or just dosn't happen. I'm very particular that way. Especially when it involves food, like, I'll get all hungry for, say, Mexican, then we'll go to Italian and I'll be all distraught. Of course I'm just weird like that.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 20, 2006)

my brother, chester pooping all over when shes knows she susspoe to poo in her box (she is litter trained), my computer messes up.... can't think of anymore.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 20, 2006)

Things I cannot tolerate (I dislike the word 'hate'...maybe that would be one of them? LOL):

Telephone solicitors - they always tend to call at dinner time, which in itself is annoying, but I also keep thinking of homes who may receive these calls whilst they are in the throes of pain...divorces taking place, a loved one being sick or just having passed away, extreme financial stress...I'm sure anyone going through any of these things doesn't want to receive a call from a stranger who is hawking a product or service, or looking for donations. And while I don't blame the people doing the calling, I do deem telephone solicitation as an invasion of privacy.

Parents or childcare givers who are too rough with their children...yanking them brusquely by the arms (almost hard enough to dislocate a joint), or picking them up and shaking them, or screaming in the little ones' faces.

Children who are not introduced to manners. I have several relatives and friends whose children are allowed to do whatever they feel like doing, no matter where they are at. In stores, I've seen them rip open packages to play with a toy, only to toss it back on the shelf again; they will run through someone's house, helping themselves to whatever they want in the fridge or cupboards, without asking; they will play with expensive electronics (again, without permission); at dinner time, they constantly get up and run around or leave the table and go to watch tv instead of eating; they never have to pick up toys, clean their rooms, etc.; they constantly interrupt when someone is talking (and all attention goes to them when they do, so it is actually encouraged)...and on and on. Very annoying!

Cars and cyclists who run red lights, or don't stop at stop signs. I'm a cyclist, and can't tell you the number of times I've almost been struck by a driver who is in too much of a hurry to slow down. I also see drivers who seem nervous when they see a cyclist approaching an intersection, and I understand that completely, because so many bike riders go straight through without stopping. (For the record, I have been struck twice now; once by a driver who didn't see me as he was merging into traffic from a side street, and once by a cyclist who was in front of me swaying and swerving all over the road. He finally turned off onto a side street, only to suddenly swerve back...and he struck me full-force. Wound up with separated pelvic bones from that one. Ow!)

Parents who belittle their children, whether they realize they are doing it or not...I guess this was a biggie for me when I was growing up, as my brother and I - the two middle children - were the target of our father's constant verbal attacks. I was constantly told, 'You're too stupid to learn that', 'You'll never amount to anything', 'No one would ever love you', etc. etc. etc. And while I love my dad dearly, and now realize that my he simply didn't know any better - he was repeating the same things he'd heard as a child, before his father abandoned him - the damage that negative comments make can be enormous, and have lifelong effects. How I wish this sort of thing didn't happen.
And I guess it's along the same lines as physical child abuse and animal abuse...both are the most horrific things that can happen in a little soul's life.

On a lighter level:

Just missing the bus - literally by seconds - on the one morning when you have an important meeting to attend. The next bus doesn't come along for another half an hour, and when you look at your watch, you realize that the reason you missed the bus in the first place is because it arrived five minutes early.

Purchasing a new electronic item and finding that the instructions on how to set it up and operate it almost requires a degree. 'So simple, a six-year-old could do it'. _Suuure_...

On the same topic, purchasing a piece of furniture that has to be constructed, only to find that the instructions are 22-1/2 pages long, and when you finally get it all figured out (five days later) there is always a) one screw/panel/wheel/rung missing; or b) there is always one screw/panel/wheel/rung extra...leaving you to wonder what you did wrong, and how long will it be until it suddenly falls apart (or spontaneously combusts).

Being woken up six or seven times in one night by a dog who has diarrhea...because she somehow managed to raid the garbage bin while her now sleep-deprived owner (who has to get up at six in the morning) was at work. (On the other hand, I suppose the alternate would be worse...a dog who doesn't bother waking the owner and simply goes all over the place; so there are small gratitudes in these annoyances.)

Silent vomiting...my dog is famous for this, esp. in a car. She doesn't make a sound if her stomach is upset and she is about to lose her cookies...the only way you know is if you are looking directly at her (she tends to get that 'green around the gills' look on her face).

And my final gripe of the day:

Being blindsided by a certain testosterone-rampant bunny as I walk past the raspberry bushes - the buns' favorite hideout, where they make all their insideous plans together (hear that, RAPH???)


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 20, 2006)

I totally agree on the kids with no manners deal. I drive a school bus and these kids will, and I"m NOT kidding you, spit on the floors, dump their garbage, talk back and refuse to follow rules. Many don't know the meaning of the word no.

And I hope this one doesn't offend anyone, but parents who will open a package of crackers or cookies or worse grapes and feed them to their children as they do their shopping. Hello people this is STEALING. Especially with a weighted item. Don't people realize that yes maybe your kid only ate 30 cents worth of grapes, but if everyone does that it adds up and then the rest of us have to pay for that. Sorry that is my number one aggravation. Plus it's not teaching kids anything. I actually told a woman that one time. She told me well I am going to pay for it. Yes, but you haven't paid for it yet so therefore you are feeding your child something that is not yours yet. Ok off my soap box. :elephant:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bassetluv wrote:


> Being blindsided by a certain testosterone-rampant bunny as I walk past the raspberry bushes - the buns' favorite hideout, where they make all their insideous plans together (hear that, RAPH???)


 
:laugh: 

LOL!

Ellie


----------



## hummer (Aug 21, 2006)

How about "adults" that do not put children who should obviously be in carseats??:growl: That just gets me so irritated! Not only is is a MAJOR safety issue but if the parents do this at such a young age, where do the kids learn to respect the laws of the state/country they live in?!?!

And then there are the "adults" who are dropping off/picking up kids from preschool or school and park and then leave the vehicle (actually it is a HUMMER) parked in the RED ZONE (as in no parking?!) right next to the parking lot exit??!! Unfortunatly I see this almost every day when I take my daughter to preschool. It really gets me annoyed to see parents doing this day in and day out, absolutly NO RESPECT for the laws there...ok, I feel better now:rant


----------



## Pipp (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Bassetluv wrote:
> 
> 
> > Being blindsided by a certain testosterone-rampant bunny as I walk past the raspberry bushes - the buns' favorite hideout, where they make all their insideous plans together (hear that, RAPH???)
> ...


 

:yeahthat :roflmao:


----------



## Emma.L (Aug 22, 2006)

i Hate people who pop gum, im sorry for:growl:

anyone who likes gum, but i just cant stand it,:tantrum:

i see people taking it out of their mouth and the:growl:

popping sound is extremly annoying!:tantrum:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate when people bite or pick at their nails, because my father and my little brother do it constantly, and it really grosses me out. They have stubs for fingernails, and they're always all inflamed and gross looking. 

I also hate when people bump right into you, knock things out of your arms, and then look right at you but don't say sorry or anything. I mean, how long does it really take to say one word?

My last pet peeve is parents who don't listen to their kids. Like, their child comes home all excited about making something, and they just nod their head and say "that's nice, honey. Oh, wow." clearly staring at the TV or thinking about something else and then send them on their way "tell me about it later, go play."


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 22, 2006)

Bassetluv, a big ditto on your list.

Except for instructions. I love figuring out a gadget or assembling furniture. There's such a sense of accomplishment once you've figured it out.

And also, I've never experienced being attacked by a 10 pound bunny with long ears . But I'm sure I wouldn't like it.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

"Yins" -- I find that word very annoying and hadnever even heard it until we moved to Western Pennsylvania 4 yearsago. The new teller at thebank used the wordearlier this week and I find it very unprofessional. (Whendaughter Steph worked at a local restaurant, the printed waitressinstructions specifically prohibited using the slang "yins").

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yins





Pam


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Pam, OK maybe us Canadians (ok I'm speakingfor myself)are slower than you Americans, I've never heardthat word YINS used before. Please translate. Thenagain maybe it's an age thing. LOL.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring (Aug 27, 2006)

Never heard of it either. It does sound annoying though!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 27, 2006)

I think "yins" is plural slang for "you". Kind of like "y'all" or "yous".


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Pam, OK maybe us Canadians (ok I'm speaking formyself)are slower than you Americans, I've never heard thatword YINS used before. Please translate. Then againmaybe it's an age thing. LOL.
> 
> Soooska:apollo:




Click on the link that I posted above 

Pam


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 27, 2006)

Yins? I can't imagine a waitress asking: "Yinswant some dinner?" I think I'd fall over laughing. Sounds chinese orsomething to me  I can see why it would be annoying.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it's like you-ins, if I'm not mistaken, kind of like y'all, not that we say either here.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

"Yins" - Western Pennsylvanian slang for "you all". (Also used in the southern US)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Pam, OK maybe us Canadians (ok I'm speaking formyself)are slower than you Americans, I've never heard thatword YINS used before. Please translate. Then againmaybe it's an age thing. LOL.


It's just a difference of culture I guess because never in my life haveI heard "yins"! I always tell my American friends that they're bad formy grammar. I walk around saying "ya'll" now.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> Things I cannot tolerate (I dislike the word 'hate'...maybethat would be one of them? LOL):
> 
> Telephone solicitors - they always tend to call at dinner time, whichin itself is annoying, but I also keep thinking of homes who mayreceive these calls whilst they are in the throes of pain...divorcestaking place, a loved one being sick or just having passed away,extreme financial stress...I'm sure anyone going through any of thesethings doesn't want to receive a call from a stranger who is hawking aproduct or service, or looking for donations. And while I don't blamethe people doing the calling, I do deem telephone solicitation as aninvasion of privacy.


ohh this is the most annoying thing,this happens to me all the time.

I will be cooking tea when the phone rings and i will answer it onlyfor it to be someone calling about changing phone companies or theywant to tell me about a good deal for a mobile phone,or someone callingfor a donation.

But i don't understand,they have all day to call,butnoooothey always choose to call when i'm cookingtea...why!...,ugh! it gets on my nerves

i get these calls all the time



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> "Yins" - Western Pennsylvanian slang for "you all". (Also used in the southern US)




Ohh it sounds pretty strange to me,and it's something that i would notuse in my vocabulary,i would ask them if they can speak english so ican understand lol



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> Thesound of a shovel scraping on pavement, fingernails on blackboards, andfighting siblings. Also, I hate it when people leave the lid off thesugar bowl (mainly my little brother, who eats sugar when no one'slooking).


ohh i just hate the sound of a shovel scraping along the ground,it sends shivers up my spine,it is the most horrible noise.



ugh! i have two boys who can pick on each other like crazy,but willbe good friends later on:?



cheryl


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

I just thought of something... but this one doesmore than just annoy me, it gives me the shivers and seriouslly freaksme out. Cotton balls. Yes, harmless little cotton balls. My doctor saidit has something to do with ear sensitivity whether or not the soundthey make can be heard... but if you rub them they make the mostdisgusting high pitched squeaky noise... and my whole arm feels like itwants to seperate from the rest of my body. I even wet q-tips beforecleaning my ears so I don't feel/hear it. At a birthday party I went toin 7th grade, we played this game where a bowl is on your head, and abowl of cotton balls on your lap. You have a spoon and you have to getas many as you can into the one on your head. Well, my friend knows howcotton balls scare me, and she started rubbing them in my ears and Iliterally started crying and shaking. Ahhh. I know a few other peoplewith this strange phobia, too. Anyone else here?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 28, 2006)

*What annoys me the most is people who callthe cops for STUPID reasons after taking advantage of their children's4-H advisors.* 

Here's the story......

First off, our 4-H kids and sibilings are allowed to have water fightssurrounding the rabbit barn. The only rules are to keep it outside ofthe rabbit barn but surrounding the barn and fair goers are not to getwet. If someone gets hurt or to the point of crying the water fight isto stop imediately. These fights happened every night this year withvery little problems and loads of kids walking in the barn like drownedrats withHUGEsmiles on their faces. 

The evening of the open show the advisors from all clubsinthe barn get together at the restraunt across the street from thefairgrounds. This gives the advisors time to have 'adult time' and getto know each other outside the barn. 

This mother and father of 4 kids asked our head advisor to watch their4 kids and a friend while they went off to town 45 minutes away. Theadvisor said no as it was the day of open show and a carry-in was tohappen at lunch time. Well, they ended up coning another advisor whichis their neighbor to watch the kids! The family knew it was a carry-inand never brought a single thing to share whilethe restofus had to fed these 5 kids.The parents were gonefor a good 5 hours.

So the parents come back shortly before the advisors go off to theirgathering. We of course still have some advisors in the barn that optnot to attend. Well, a water fight was just starting andkidswere outside the barn getting wet including her children! They werethrowing water and in a water fight if you throw you get some inreturn. Well the mother got mad because her kids were getting wet inthe water fight so she called the fairgrounds cops! The cops justlaughed it off cause they know the kids are allowed tohavewater fights outside the barn since we have a very laidback barn director.

So instead of finding an advisor or Jr. Fairboard member to have thewater fight stopped she opted to call the cops. In return the cops justtold the kids to keep having their water fightjust to take itfarther out in the back. So vehicles got nice car washes for free.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

People who don't understand the concept that idon't like PEAS. I don't like them! I'm not being childish and notwanting to eat them because they are vegeatbles, I DON'T LIKE PEAS!When i was a baby my Mum used to mix peas and sweetcorn together and iused to find the peas and spit them out then!

Also my Mum annoys me quite often. Because if i havn't done somethingshe tells me off (fair enough) so then i say "OK, i'll do it next timethat this thing comes up (i.e, empty dishwasher) and she says "Don'tjust say OK, do it!" So i end up saying "OK, i will do it but thedishwasher is empty now!" and thens he says "Don't say OK, just do it!"etc and we go round in circles because she doesn't understand a can'tdo something that isn't there to be done! (If that makes any sense).Then because she stops telling me to say OK i startnot saying anythingbecause she's annoyed me 

Cuh, that was confusing!


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Sep 11, 2006)

I hate velvet...yes velvet...especially thecheap velvet. I hate the look, the sound and the texture..it totallygrosses me out...I can't touch most photo albums because they have thatcheap velvet on them...ewwwww

I hate it when people use improper grammar, but mostly when people usethe word seen wrong... For example... I seen him the otherday..GRRR...or when people use the word Aint...

I hate it when people let there kids just run around and do what theywant and barley notice that there kid is drooling on my leg.

Ohh and when people leave dogs in the car on a hot day and have thewindow barley cracked....umm don't bring the dog if your just going toleave it in the car!!!

people that are racist, or discriminate based on sexual orientation.

the fact that PET stores only really serve cat and dog people. I meanwhen was the last time you could walk into a pet store and go..."oh...thats just what i wanted for my bunny"


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 11, 2006)

Taxi drivers!!! GRRRR!

Also I hate velvet aswell!!! I hate it when you touch it the wrong way, it feels gross!

We use to have a hamster called Velvet though that my sister named, But I liked the feel of her


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Sep 12, 2006)

AHHH finally someone else that hates velvet!!!Normally whenI tell people that they look at me like I'mcrazy.:baghead:craziness


----------



## myLoki (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I HATE velvet too! My friends always call me wierd when I refuse to touch it. hehe.

I hate cheaters.


----------



## Emma.L (Oct 4, 2006)

ok this may sound TOTALLY weird but anyway, Ihate fur, i cant touch it or i cant be near it, i wont even touch fakefur. But i LOVE wool!! its sooo soft.


----------



## mlr97f (Oct 4, 2006)

*pinksalamander wrote:*


> People who don't understand the concept that i don't likePEAS. I don't like them! I'm not being childish and not wanting to eatthem because they are vegeatbles, I DON'T LIKE PEAS! When i was a babymy Mum used to mix peas and sweetcorn together and i used to find thepeas and spit them out then!






i understand how you feel i cant stand peas ethire they are the worst vege that ever exist!


----------



## binkies (Oct 4, 2006)

*Emma.L wrote: *


> okthis may sound TOTALLY weird but anyway, I hate fur, i cant touch it ori cant be near it, i wont even touch fake fur. But i LOVE wool!! itssooo soft.




What about the fur on your rabbits?


----------



## Haley (Oct 4, 2006)

*binkies wrote:*


> *Emma.L wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ok this maysound TOTALLY weird but anyway, I hate fur, i cant touch it or i cantbe near it, i wont even touch fake fur. But i LOVE wool!! its sooosoft.
> ...


If I remember right, Emma doesnt have any rabbits...


----------



## binkies (Oct 4, 2006)

OH! Ok. Sorry :embarrassed:


----------



## xxEstellexx (Oct 7, 2006)

there is this girl in my class and she is reallyannoying she keeps on saying stuff like" im definetely the prettiestperson here" and she is just mean!!! i also hate really annoyingchildren!!LOL!!! ( babysitting)lol!!!!!!! :whatevah





XX ESTELLE XX :kiss:


----------



## xxEstellexx (Oct 7, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> *binkies wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Emma.L wrote: *
> ...




i know emma and is true she HATES FUR!!!!!!! because most of the timepeople kill animals to get fur and emma is into animals BIG TIME!!LOL!!!


----------



## solebomber (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmm I have alot of Pet peeves , Firstof all Idislike the fact that we here in the United States ofAmerica are slowly loosing our freedom and rights - one twisted law andbill at a time. and this is in all facets of ourlives. Idislikethe idea that somany people have absolutely no common sense.Ialso dislike people who think they are better than othersbased on thier income and so called social status - last time I checkedeveryone puts their pants on one leg at a time and wipes with toiletpaperregardless of income or status everyone should betreated as you/I would want to be treated. Icouldgo on and on.


----------



## kitkatkate16 (Nov 11, 2006)

Emzif that is u there its k8 nd i cannot beleive u said that bout me!!!!!! i do not copy u nd i didnt even no u got ur hairbraided!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg:X:?


----------



## nangobi (Nov 11, 2006)

I have more and more whinges the older I get but just some of my pet hates are:-

Children hanging out of car windows or sun roofs, standing on seatsorsitting on someones' lap all without seatbelts while theirparents sit with belts on, apparently oblivious of the potential danger.

I get very wary of all the information that's passed around fromcompany to company about me. I buy a sofa, 10 furniturecompanies send me their brochure, take out a loan, the world and hismother offers me more loans etc etc.

Constant cold callers to my business trying to make me change the telephone provider. 

We own a computer shop and I hate the way men (and sometimes evenwomen!)come in and say "Hello love, is there a man here?" and I'mthinking, "Why, has he got a personal problem or something? and he says"It's a bit technical you see" AAAGGGHHH!! I'm not an expertcomputer tekkie but 9 times out of 10 the 'difficult technicalquestion' is usually something like they don't know which way up thepower plug goes in! I give them the answer and they say, "hmmm, wouldyou like to check that with someone?" or they look over my shoulder,wait for one of the mento appear and then completely blank meand direct all their comments to the man..... I'm goingon abit..... it's been one of *those* weeks....I'll shut up now.


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2006)

*kitkatkate16 wrote:*


> Emz if that is uthere its k8 nd i cannot beleive u said that bout me !!!!!! i do notcopy u nd i didnt even no u got ur hair braided!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!omg:X:?




kate emz told me that sum1 else wrote that about you ... u dont av 2 be so mean bout it , she didnt even write this.



how long hav u had rabbits only?


----------



## rumpelteazer (Nov 14, 2006)

What really annoys me is when people try to hardto be your friend. There's these two girls in my class who really wantto be my friend but I have enough friends.:group:


----------



## missyscove (Nov 15, 2006)

*rumpelteazer wrote:*


> What really annoys me is when people try to hard to be yourfriend. There's these two girls in my class who really want to be myfriend but I have enough friends.:group:




You can never have too many friends. It's nice to have a fewreally close ones, but I would advise you to never turn someone elseaway. I know what it's like to be the friendless one.


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 15, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *rumpelteazer wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Whatreally annoys me is when people try to hard to be your friend. There'sthese two girls in my class who really want to be my friend but I haveenough friends.:group:
> ...






I agree with missyscove you can NEVER haveenough friends but then again its nice to have the close ones and thenyour just average friends.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi everyone just thought I'd pop in for a moment... 

We are in the process of discontinuing Internet servicefor a number of reasons. A big reason is the fact that dial-up in ourarea is VERY slow and I hate waiting so long for your cute bunny photosto load !  We will then be without e-mail aswell.

This is an interesting Off Topic discussion. Myself , myfamily , and last but not least -- my bunnies have a great life.Annoying things and "rants" are luckily few for us.However there is one thing that has been simmering and stewing on mybrain lately.

I quit workfor a time-- to stay homewith our baby ; who is now 3 1/2. Various and sundry people ; includingmy husband's relatives; give voice to the idea that I shunwork and am not supportive of my husband. When our little one is oldenough, he will attend school and "mama" will return to work.

I actually have to smile , since my job seemed easycompared to taking care of a little boy who is exceptionally talentedat "making a mess" . Don't misunderstand me, this is what I enjoy doing; and feel privileged for the opportunity.:colors:

My husband iscompassionateabout myplight and stands up for me always. We exist on one incomeand are'nt frivolous with our spending ....... there's a little leftover to take care of some bunnies. :bunnydance:Epoch, Gimli, and Melange are all well. I'm raising a few Flemish andhave some Netherland dwarfs that are part of the permanentpopulation. But I digress into rabbitish-ness...

Guess we have to live our lives and not worry aboutPEOPLE :?. Especially since we belong to thissometimes "enlightened" group. ( "enlightened"meaning those who find time to love furry beings as well ! HeeHee  )

Thank you for putting up withmy opinions !

Kadish Tolesa urplepansy:


----------



## Emma.L (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahhh :growl:!!!!

i hate little kids that scream all the time nd wont behave!! i no imnot like a mum or anything but im a sister nd its sooo annoying!!!!!

Soz for any1 who has kids  im sure their lovely !lol

xxxemzxxx


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

i hate the word abbreviations

like for 4

you u

and nd

are r

uhh, they make no sense and it doesnt take long to write out a word orphrase EXAMPLElike i love to go shopping and bewith my best friends. AS i luv 2 go shopping nd be with my bf's


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 21, 2006)

I hate it when in supermarkets, mums give theirkids food to shut them up screaming. They havent even payedfor the food yet. What are they going to do, put the wrapperon the convey belt? I saw a mum give her kid a banana to shuthim up. You have to know its weight to know how much thebanana costs. So no doubt she didnt pay for it.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 21, 2006)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> i hate the word abbreviations
> 
> like for 4
> 
> ...




Nah, its - i luv 2 go shoppin n b wiv ma bf's

I hate it aswell, although I use to write it all the time like thatwhen I was about 3 years younger. So its become a habbit andsometimes I accidently do it. I remember I use to do it somuch while I was at school I started writing it in my texts books!:shock:Whoops!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

same thing just more confusing


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lol yer! And it could get even moreconfussing! Some people I talk to on MSN I cant understand asingle WORD they say! And all them pictures keep popping upin the middle of their sentences. Urgh! :X


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

why cant people write normal i know i take 2 instead oftwo but i dont write like crazy abbreviated words


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> People who crash their cars into Soooska!


i know this was a long time ago but i crack up everytime i read it:roflmao:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 21, 2006)

I hate when people move/touch my stuff. I hatewhen I have to rephrase something I've said and "dumb it down" becausethe person I'm talking to doesn't comprehend what I'm saying.

I hate when someoneassimilates my likes/dislikes. I keep mymost favorite things to myself so maybe that way I'll still have aleast a small part of myself that someone else hasn't taken. I'm anindependent person and I have to have my space and my own "thing". Whensomeone else comes along and copies that is probably the thing thatannoys me most in the world.



Heather


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

ANI-LOVER, I'm still recuperating from those darn accidents. 

I just found out that I have a couple of "Bulging" discs in theback. I'm waiting to see an Orthopedic doctor. Andmy knee has ligament damage, I'm going back to see adifferent Orthopedic doctor next week.

Now regarding these short forms, dear god us older people well at leastme has one heck of a time trying to figure out what is beingsaid.ullhair:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

im sorry i did not know it really happened hope you can gert something done about it


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh My Goodness, don't worry about it.When you really think about, how many people do you knowthattotals 2 cars in less than a month. Neitherwere my fault. Peopledrove into me.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

wow less than a month thats really short timing


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 21, 2006)

My HUGEST pet peeve is abbreviations as well. Itannoys me to death and makes me have very little to no respect for theperson, and typically just makes me assume they are childish (or achild).

I can't stand things like, "omg dat is sooooooo kewl" and "r u sur boutdat" and abbreviations and mis-spellingslike r, u, dat, kewl,nd, and so on and so forth. 

I also can't stand piles of exclamations, or drawn out words. Like heyguess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and that is like totallykewl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Or drawn out words like omg that is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo kewl!!!!!!!!! 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

MyBoyHarper, I'm sitting here laughing sohard. I had to read what you wrote real slow so I couldunderstand the short forms. I guess I'm really showing myage. LOL ok I know I shouldn't use LOL.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 21, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> My HUGEST pet peeve is abbreviations as well. It annoys meto death and makes me have very little to no respect for the person,and typically just makes me assume they are childish (or a child).
> 
> I can't stand things like, "omg dat is sooooooo kewl" and "r u sur boutdat" and abbreviations and mis-spellingslike r, u, dat, kewl,nd, and so on and so forth.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this one probably ranks second on my list. Is it so hard toactually type the word "are" and "you" rather than just be stupid andlazy and type "r"and "u"? Another related peeve is when those samepeople actually take the time to *TyPe LiKe ThIs*. Oh yeah, thatjust looks so cool *insert sarcasm here* When people start typing likethat I don't even waste my time responding to them. It just makes themlook like an uneducated moron.



Heather


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather, I think we were separated at birthbecause we think exactly alike! I fully agree with you about thecaptial letters, lower-case letters, captial letters....

Sooska, "LOL" doesn't bug me at all, I use it all the time. (However,those who go LOLOLOLOLOL, annoy me). It's just the "omg r u dum kant uc wut i iz talkin bout 4 sur!!!!!!!!! that annoys the poop out of me.LOL


----------



## KimandCocoa (Nov 21, 2006)

I am a pretty neat and clean person. When things aren't that way it annoys me.

When the trash is full and somebody doesn't take it out that bugsme. It seems like my roommate will keep pushing it down andputting more stuff it in, so I always end up taking it out!

Also, leaving dishes out really annoys me. My roommate willleave a cup on the counter or table for days. How hard is itto rinse it off and put it in the dishwasher??? It takes like10 seconds!!! ugh

Another thing that has been annoying me - people saying "you'rewelcome" to me before I even say "thank you." It always seemsto be these busy, rude ladies at work. They are helping me orwhatever and will rudely say "you're welcome" as if I wasn't even goingto thank to them! I always thank people! I don'tunderstand that.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 21, 2006)

*KimandCocoa wrote:*


> Another thing that has been annoying me - people saying"you're welcome" to me before I even say "thank you." Italways seems to be these busy, rude ladies at work. They arehelping me or whatever and will rudely say "you're welcome" as if Iwasn't even going to thank to them! I always thankpeople! I don't understand that.


I've had that happen too, and it is definitely annoying!


----------



## hellsmistress (Nov 22, 2006)

*nangobi wrote:*


> We own a computer shop and I hate the way men (and sometimeseven women!)come in and say "Hello love, is there a man here?" and I'mthinking, "Why, has he got a personal problem or something? and he says"It's a bit technical you see" AAAGGGHHH!! I'm not an expertcomputer tekkie but 9 times out of 10 the 'difficult technicalquestion' is usually something like they don't know which way up thepower plug goes in! I give them the answer and they say, "hmmm, wouldyou like to check that with someone?" or they look over my shoulder,wait for one of the mento appear and then completely blank meand direct all their comments to the man..... I'm goingon abit..... it's been one of *those* weeks....I'll shut up now.


Grrrr..... Thats one of my pet hates too, my dad works as acomputer techie and whenever i go in to help out people do that too me,worse is that dad knows zilch about games and most things internetrelated and I'll be trying to help them out and they just go 'thankskid, now I want to talk to someone who knows what they're talkingabout' after dad's already told them I'm the one they should talk to...grrr


----------



## nangobi (Nov 26, 2006)

My Dad came to help us for a couple ofdayslast week. He helped an elderly man whose beencoming in for advice from either my hubby or meevery week fora year after purchasing a PC from us. This elderlygentleman brought a bottle of port for my Dad ....."because he's beenterribly helpful to me". We couldn't stop laughing for ages -what had we been doing all year then? My Dad certainly hasthe touch but it can be annoying when he's int he shop fro one day, andthe following day someone asks me for a cable then asks if I should goand check with my Dad to make sure it's the right one!!! LOL!


----------



## samixXx (Dec 1, 2006)

what annoyes me lately is when i buy stuff onebay and and am well over charged for the shipping and the stuffarrives dirty and worn when the add says new:X
i bought an dora outfit for my daughter the top was filthy with coffeestains and ink and threads pulled

im soooannoyed 
esp since the outfit was £10 uk pounds and she charged me another £10 uk pounds shipping and the package says she paid £2.39.
maybe im just over reacting


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 2, 2006)

Myself.

Why do i have so many bloody ABBA albums? I'm 15 years old!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh yeah and PC terms. That stuff about not being able to say "black coffee" really annoys me. Its a coffee ... not a person!

I heard somewhere that a school banned the worked "christmas tree" atchristmas and told the students to refer to it as a "non-denominationalwinter solstice evergreen tree". Its pointless and i hate it. I actlike an old person, i'll say what i want and none of this PCmumbo-jumbo can stop me!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 2, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> people who spell hamster with a P.




i used to frequent on a hamster forum and this used to get to me allthe time, people who come on and go "i hv dis prblem wit mi hampster"*probably because you're too stupid to research before buying yourpet!*


----------



## missyscove (Dec 2, 2006)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Myself.
> 
> Why do i have so many bloody ABBA albums? I'm 15 years old!


I love ABBA! Mostly because of the Mama Mia musical.


----------



## binkies (Dec 2, 2006)

*pinksalamander wrote:*


> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > peoplewho spell hamster with a P.
> ...




That is so funny. I was sitting here trying to figure out how you spell hamster with a "p". Phamster?


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 2, 2006)

*binkies wrote:*


> *pinksalamander wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> ...



LOL, me too.:laugh:binkies


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 3, 2006)

lol yes its possible. especially after that "hampster dance" thign was released. very annoying.


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 3, 2006)

i have a few unfortunately, bad spelling is oneand i'm double checking all of mine as i type this!, bad driving andthe top of my list that i could scream at but i don't know why is whenpeople rub stuff i can't really explain but when people rub their legsfor example, or when they just rub a table like they are wiping crumbsoff but they aren't, they are just rubbing the table is it just me ordoes that annoy anybody else?


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Dec 6, 2006)

what annoys me are a few things,one when I'mdrawing or writing on my comp someone comes over and stares,or watchesme as I do so.It's so annoying it's frankly none of their business whatI'm doing or writing and when she stick their nose in and continue toask,really ticks me.

Second of all someone calling a rabbit a 'bunny' Not to long ago I wasat my house(it was winter and it had just snowed) And I saw a guy walkup to a lady that was walking a dog he asked her a few things about herdog she replyed to one of his questions "He loves to chasebunnies",that really ticked me off,and so after the man went and thelady continued out of my neighborhood I snuck up behind her,I was about10 feet away formed a snowball,along with putting twigs and otherthings in it then chucked it at her,I hit her shoulder.She jerked backand looked around and when she did I ran for my life.



Another this is,oh wait...(my sister is bothering me again!) 



The last is someone with-out manners.


----------



## Emma.L (Dec 18, 2006)

i Also find it annoying when you are talking and someone interuppts you! i find it extremly iggnorant! 

example: I was talking to my mum yesterday and my sister walks in thedoor shoves a letter in my mums face and says u have to sign this byfriday and she made her read and sign it there!

i was soo annoyed uhh! i hate when people do that!!!:growl::nonono::growl:


----------



## ~Willow~ (Aug 7, 2007)

I hate when people wear real fur, animals shoudnt be killed for coats and stuff:nope:

My Sister always wears fur and i cant stand it! :banghead


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 7, 2007)

*~Willow~ wrote: *


> I hate when people wear real fur, animals shoudnt be killed for coats and stuff:nope:
> 
> My Sister always wears fur and i cant stand it! :banghead



I hate it too, but only in warmer climates where you don't really need it - in Alaska it gets so cold that a lot of people in the bush (outskirts) need to wear fur along with a million other layers or they would freeze. 

I absolutly DESPISE when people say "good girl" to me. I'm NOT a freaking DOG people! 

I HATE it when people make jokes about eating my rabbit when they hear I have one for a pet. Whenever my dad has co-workers over at least 3 people ask if I know that people eat rabbit meat. DUHR. One guy even wanted to take my rabbit home to see who would win between his cat and my bun, he was serious about it and couldn't understand why I was refusing - what a JERK! :grumpy:grr.

And waitresses ALWAYS come and ask how everything is when I have food in my mouth. EVERY SINGLE TIME! Like they're waiting in the shadows "She took a bite, quickly before she can talk again!"


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate stupid question

stupid people who ask stupid questions

People who help too much

People who assume they know everything

People who critize me when I know what I am doing

People who interfere when they are not needed

People who think they are funny when they really aren't

When people touch/move/rearrange my stuff. Its where it is for a reason.

When I don't have control over important things. 

People who don't look at you when they talk to you. 

Chat speak

Waking up too early

People who talk during movies

People who think the world revolves around them

I will post more later


----------



## wamouse (Aug 11, 2007)

Where do I even begin? 

1. People putting Band-Aids on the silliest little things. If you get a papercut, "Oh, here, let me get you a band aid..." I'm like, "Lady, chill. It's barely one fifth of a millimeter deep."

2. Reptitive songs. "You talk, and talk, and talk, and talk, and talk..." Pretty much, if you look up lyrics and it says "Tell me that you'll open your eyes x8", I'll turn and walk away.

3. My father and his inability to return CD's. Me and my dad are music nuts. I get a new CD pretty much every week, if not more. I let him burn the CD to his computer library, but I have to REMIND him to bring the CD back to me. :k

4. Unframed posters. I don't know why this bugs me, but it does.

5. Ads in magazines. NO, WE DON'T WANT WHAT YOU'RE SELLING. THANK YOU.

6. Noisy pets in bedrooms. Nuff' said. "Hey, just because YOU'RE nocturnal, it doesn't mean I am too!"

7. People getting words mixed up. "I seen it." Or the ever popular addition of a t/k. "Somethin-k." - "I dreamt last night..." -.-

8. Swearing when your fellow companions don't like it. If it embarrasses someone, don't do it!

9. Having to write a list to get the message through. 

10. People who go to extremes for their dogs. Necklaces? Handmade luxury silk beds? Fresh, gourmet doggy bones encrusted with gold leaf? Come on!

11. Last one? Trader Joes. What next? Trader Joes' brand Bok Choi?

-

I am done.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

My bigget pet peeve in the entire fricking world...

People who suck food off of their fingers. And it makes that sucky sound? OMG use a fricking napkin. I cannot begin to explain how vulgar and sigusting this is to me. And I see people do it in public. I've gone out to eat with people and they've donethis and i've taken my food into the car. 

My friend's wife does it really really bad. She's go down each one and lick herself like a fricking cat. Its so gross! oh my gosh how can y ou not think it's not bad manners to do that? ugh. 


Thats the biggest one. But I also seriously hate people who type like 10 year old girls in an N'Sync chatroom. 
lol lol lol lol u r a kyoot boi lol lol 

And they spell things wrong on purpose? Why? Why do you want to make yourself look dumb? 
and all the ''LOL'' ing? I have to wonder if they honestly thing everything is funny or if they have some kind of problem. Or maybe they're just lyiing. I wish that everytime I was talking to someone and they ''lol''ed at me....that I could just POOF!! Transport myself riht besidet hem that very instant....and i'll appear right behind them, and see if they are laughing are not. And then I point to them and say '' HA! I knew it!! Liar!''


----------

